# Through wire ?



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

What diameter wire should be used when making a through wire: musky lure? I am playing around with the design posted by hazmail (on 11-7-07) and the wire I have ( .035) seems a bit thin


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I use the .035 for the lips in my baits because it's strong enough to hold it's shape for the wire tie. It is rated for 240 lb test. I'd think it should be plenty strong enough, but I've never caught a musky.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Ya the wire I have been using for the musky lures is .092 and thicker. Not good for the walleye type lures. I want to get some in the .035 to .042 range.


----------

